# Baking frozen salmon question



## kevinh

My wife always like me to have cooked salmon ready for her.  We bought it fresh and froze it.

Can I just pop frozen salmon fillets in the oven?  What would be a good temp.
I like to cook it slow as I do not always know when she will be back.  I was thinking slow would be better since it is making quite a change from frozen.

Thanks for all the help group.  I asked two questions earlier and got quick responses.  I suppose I should send out a specific thanks to those that have responded.


----------



## Michael in FtW

IMHO - do your wife and the salmon a favor - don't try to bake it frozen. By the time the middle is cooked the top will be overcooked and the bottom will be undercooked and soggy.

If you have a microwave with a defrost setting - you could use the lowest and shortest setting - if the fillet is 16oz - set it for 14oz and wait 5 extra minutes after it cycles off. Then - you could bake it. Will not be as good as if you thawed it overnight in the refrigerator - but better than tossing a frozen "salmon-sicle" into the oven.


----------



## GrillingFool

Toss the fish into a bowl of cold water. It will defrost amazingly quickly. When I take mine out of the freezer, I leave them in the plastic bag and into the water they go.

When thawed, I cook mine at about 375 for around 15 minutes max. I like to take it out at 131 degrees in the center and let it sit for a few minutes, per Alton Brown's advice. Works quite well!  Even a starving wife should be happy waiting 15 minutes for salmon. Have a little appetizer ready for her or something, LOL!


----------



## pdswife

Pretty
nice of you to cook dinner for her!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I bought 2 pieces of frozen Teriyaki-marinated wild salmon (Safeway's own brand) last week - each about 1-1/2" to 2" thick.  The instructions specifically said NOT to defrost them before cooking.  Said to place them on a foil-lined baking sheet in a 400-degree oven for 30 minutes.  

Came out fabulous - moist, flaky, & flavorful.


----------



## Kuijt

put it one day before cooking out of the freezer into the cooler. 
.......Fish defrosting ..not toooo fast!!!!!!

http://www.filleting-fish.com


----------



## strongcraig

*400 degrees frozen*

Just cooked a ~1lb frozen solid salmon filet for 25 minutes at 400 degrees. Came out perfect, do defrosting necessary.


----------

